# BestWeather - Tudo sobre meteorologia



## Daniel Vilão (1 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

Caríssimos foristas,

O BestWeather é um recente projecto meteorológico que visa fazer diversos acompanhamentos quer sobre meteorologia quer sobre a evolução do clima. Surgiu a necessidade de criar um sítio onde se abordam previsões, eventos meteorológicos e a evolução climática, não como sendo um fórum de discussão, mas como uma marca divulgadora de notícias e dados fidedignos.

Pretende-se vir a ser um sítio de referência da meteorologia em Portugal, pautando pela qualidade das previsões e por um carácter oficial. O núcleo deste projecto é composto por diversas pessoas ligadas ao desempenho de funções no ramo da meteorologia profissional em Portugal e que pretendem levar a meteorologia às pessoas, criando proximidade e também com um objectivo didáctico de criar interesse e fazer perceber às populações o que a meteorologia trata.


É um projecto em crescimento e com a actual e prestigiante tarefa de realizar as previsões para a 77ª Volta a Portugal.

Descubram mais em: http://www.bestweather.pt/


----------



## JTavares (1 Ago 2015 às 19:16)

Porquê o titulo em inglês se é um site em Português?
Na tab das "previsões" a ultima é de 16 Junho.
Porque não há as condiçoes actuais para cada cidade?
O que é que vos torna diferente de outros sites tendo em conta que não fornecem dados actuais?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Ago 2015 às 13:34)

O site está numa fase experimental e de construção.

O facebook está mais avançado: https://www.facebook.com/bestweather.pt?fref=ts


----------



## lserpa (16 Ago 2015 às 00:30)

Força com o projeto... Boa sorte, vão precisar, experiência própria 
O site está muito incompleto e neste momento não vejo utilidade


----------



## StormyAlentejo (19 Ago 2015 às 16:07)

Acho o projecto interessante, mas actualmente para consultar previsões iria ao site do IPMA, Accuweather, Wunderground, ou algumas páginas que existem pelo Facebook.
Para que o projecto vingue e se destaque, acho que tem que passar por uma oferta de conteúdos que se diferencie das outras ofertas. Previsões meteorológicas há por todo o lado na Internet e deviam apostar num separador que fosse a vossa imagem, como por exemplo descargas eléctricas só em Portugal em tempo real tipo blitzortung.org (uma cena que me lembrei agora, nem sei se existe ou não). Podem e devem abordar essa temática, mas tentem ter algo que se destaque dos outros para que quando o público for ver esse destaque, acabe por consultar o resto e comece a criar referências para o vosso projecto.


----------



## stormy (20 Dez 2015 às 00:28)

Ora vivas.
É com bastante agrado que venho informar que o BestWeather conta agora com uma secção de avisos tipo ESTOFEX em modo simplificado, a acompanhar todas as situações de mau tempo ao nível da Península Ibérica.
Como a ideia é chegar a todos, não fazemos discussões técnicas, e incluímos dados mais detalhados nas previsões gerais que lançamos no Facebook.

Sempre que quiserem consultar outra fonte para obterem uma outra opinião sobre o estado do tempo, alem do SevereWeatherEurope, MeteoEurope, ESTOFEX ou outros quaisquer, têm-nos a nós....o exemplo de hoje e amanhã: http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=252

Também venho informar na qualidade de um dos membros fundadores do BW, de que precisamos de malta que possa contribuir no projecto..se alguém estiver interessado é só dar uma apitadela no Facebook ou Twitter @BestWeather. 

Quanto à minha participação aqui no fórum, continuarei a meter alguns posts de vez em quando, e continuarei com bastante atenção ao que se passa por aqui já que o BestWeather preocupa-se em manter uma estreita relação com a comunidade amadora...o fórum terá sempre um lugar de respeito e carinho por parte do BW, e estamos a pensar em projectos futuros de colaboração..


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2015 às 02:27)

Para dar mais ênfase a Portugal decidimos limitar a nossa analise de  risco meteorológico aos 2/3 ocidentais da Peninsula..
http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=275

O que acham? alguma opinião? valeria a pena manter toda a Peninsula?

Estamos abertos a sugestões


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 02:46)

stormy disse:


> Para dar mais ênfase a Portugal decidimos limitar a nossa analise de  risco meteorológico aos 2/3 ocidentais da Peninsula..
> http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=275
> 
> O que acham? alguma opinião? valeria a pena manter toda a Peninsula?
> ...


Penso que o melhor é deixá-lo assim, para dar mais ênfase a Portugal, como mencionaste. Como é um site português, está óptimo. Mas se quiserem ser como um ESTOFEX era fixe abrangerem a península toda ou talvez a Europa. Mas isto é só a minha opinião...
Já agora, o vosso site já está nos favoritos! 
Boa sorte com o projeto!


----------



## COENTRO (22 Dez 2015 às 16:56)

Boa sorte!
Já está nos favoritos


----------



## BestWeather´s Boss (22 Dez 2015 às 19:40)

Boas noites.

A BestWeather está à procura de novos colaboradores para integrar este projeto.

Temos como principal objetivo inicial ser o site de referência da meteorologia em Portugal, não esquecendo as publicações no Facebook e Twitter.

Procuramos entusiastas com conhecimentos básicos de meteorologia e de inglês, com espírito de iniciativa, algum tempo livre e organização. 

Disponibilizamo-nos para melhorar os teus conhecimentos em todas as áreas da meteorologia.

Se estás interessado, responde para geral@bestweather.pt ou no Facebook da BestWeather.

Bom Natal e um ótimo 2016,
BestWeather


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

stormy disse:


> Para dar mais ênfase a Portugal decidimos limitar a nossa analise de  risco meteorológico aos 2/3 ocidentais da Peninsula..
> http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=275
> 
> O que acham? alguma opinião? valeria a pena manter toda a Peninsula?
> ...



O problema desse mapa é que não é fácil localizar as cidades, ou seja o mapa tem pouco pormenor. Era interessante juntar de alguma forma os Açores e a Madeira.

Continuação de boa sorte com o projecto.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

Acho que se tivessem que escolher a parte (operacional) mais frustrante decorrente da expansão do projeto para as ilhas seria mesmo prever trovoadas nos Açores 






Os Açores são, em geral, uma pasmaceira elétrica (e convectiva). Temporais aqui é chuva a potes e vento. Mais que isso a coisa começa a ficar complicada não obstante as ocasionais trombas d'água.
Estão mal habituados à dinâmica meteorológica _cont'nental_ em quando há frio ou instabilidade as trovoadas surgem como pipocas Seria indelicadeza da minha parte fazer isso mas no que concerne aos raios comparem a realidade (se ocorreram raios) com a vossa previsão (de ocorrer raios) numa distância pré-determinada das ilhas (100 ou 150 kms de distância). Por vezes o 'ser possível/provável que sejam acompanhados por trovoada' é mais sensato que 'serão acompanhados por trovoada'. 'Isto' não é terra de raios.

Terminada esta crítica, que espero ter sido entendida como bastante construtiva e em nada hostil (porque estou longe de ser um previsor perfeito ou sequer semi-profissional), sou um frequentador assíduo do projeto no _facebook_ 

Depois da consolidação do projeto em PT só resta uma via... a Lusofonia


----------



## stormy (14 Nov 2018 às 17:24)

Em breve o BestWeather terá uma área de desenvolvimento de produtos de Modelos.
Estamos a estudar neste momento as várias opções a nivel de modelos, queremos investir nos mais fiáveis, e deles extrair o máximo possível de Informação, quer a curto quer a médio e longo prazo.
Estamos também a desenvolver algoritmos para completar alguma informação dos modelos, e estamos a pensar correr internamente o WRF e um algoritmo de análise e previsão a longo prazo com base em métodos estatísticos.

Esperamos ter, no 1º trimestre de 2019, já uma plataforma com as primeiras cartas, que serão dedicadas a todo o território Português, incluindo boa parte da ZEE, e abarcando tambem as Canárias, Espanha, Baleares e Marrocos, com zoom para áreas especificas.

O primeiro modelo que estamos a trabalhar é o modelo que é globalmente considerado o 2º melhor a nivel de skill scores da z500 a 72h para a Europa, o ARPEGE.

Esperamos ansiosamente para receber feedback de toda a comunidade amadora e malta em geral, de forma a melhorar o máximo possível o nosso serviço


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

stormy disse:


> Esperamos ansiosamente para receber feedback de toda a comunidade amadora e malta em geral, de forma a melhorar o máximo possível o nosso serviço



Parabéns pelo excelente trabalho  Concerteza irão depois disponibilizar parte desse trabalho também aqui neste Fórum.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2018 às 09:22)

stormy disse:


> Em breve o BestWeather terá uma área de desenvolvimento de produtos de Modelos.
> Estamos a estudar neste momento as várias opções a nivel de modelos, queremos investir nos mais fiáveis, e deles extrair o máximo possível de Informação, quer a curto quer a médio e longo prazo.
> Estamos também a desenvolver algoritmos para completar alguma informação dos modelos, e estamos a pensar correr internamente o WRF e um algoritmo de análise e previsão a longo prazo com base em métodos estatísticos.
> 
> ...



Continuação de bom trabalho e sorte para o projecto! 

Gostávamos de te ver mais vezes aqui pelo MeteoPT!


----------



## stormy (14 Out 2019 às 14:24)

*FEED RSS - PARA QUEM QUISER PARTILHAR OS ARTIGOS DO BESTWEATHER.*

Implementámos no site do BestWeather um feed RSS que dá a possibilidade de quem tiver interesse, poder partilhar os nossos artigos nos respectivos sites.

Este mecanismo permite que um site qualquer possa incorporar uma pequena caixa ou secção com notícias nossas.

Quem estiver interessado é só contactar-nos que os nossos informáticos podem dar toda a ajuda e assistência necessária para que qualquer site possa ter lá uma área com notícias do BW.

*CARTAS METEOROLÓGICAS - NOVIDADES E ESTADO DO DESENVOVLIMENTO*

Estamos, como já foi referido, a desenvolver uma série de produtos de previsão numérica.

Infelizmente tivemos muitos contratempos, e o pessoal que trabalha no desenvolvimento da programação tem demorado mais tempo do que o previsto... Esperamos ter novidades até ao fim deste mês ou Novembro.

Estamos a trabalhar não só na implementação de uma área com cartas meteorológicas mas também previsões por localidades ( primeiro a 3 dias e depois a 10 ), e de uma área com imagens de satélite do GOES16 e MeteoSAT.

Tudo isto está a ser feito em código que será compatível com uma futura APP que queremos lançar.

*Estamos neste momento a atravessar uma fase chata em que o Facebook nos bloqueou a partilha de links do nosso site, pelo que contamos com toda a comunidade amadora para nos ajudar a partilhar os nossos artigos. Não temos nenhuma intenção de prejudicar o fórum ou outras páginas onde cada um partilha as suas opiniões, apenas gostavamos que nos ajudassem partilhando artigos que achem interessantes ou que possam complementar as vossas análises individuais.

Estamos desde já a colaborar com a ExtremAtmosfera e o MeteoFontes, e se pudermos estender esta colaboração a mais pessoal seria excelente. A nossa ideia é colaborar sempre com a comunidade amadora e ajudar a que a informação meteorológica chegue a mais gente e com mais qualidade!
*
https://bestweather.pt/


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2022 às 00:41)

Caros foristas o BestWeather está num momento importante e que esperamos que seja de viragem no que toca à meteorologia em Portugal.

O nosso website está desde hoje online, reformulado e com os primeiros produtos de previsão e observação a público.

Temos disponíveis neste momento cartas do modelo ARPEGE ( consórcio do ECMWF ) com resolução de 7km, para previsão detalhada a 72-96h, que podem consultar aqui: https://bestweather.org/mapas/carta...ntic/cloud-cover-surface/2022-03-20T12:00:00Z

Temos também disponíveis imagens de satélite do GOES16 para a América do Norte/Atlântico, Atlântico Subtropical e América do Sul/Brasil, que podem consultar aqui: https://bestweather.org/charts/satellite/goes/north-atlantic/channel-09-surface/2022-03-16T22:20:00Z

Há ainda alguns bugs/erros normais que serão corrigidos ao longo das próximas semanas, e algum delay nas imagens de sat que deverão ser corrigidos e que deveremos conseguir resolver também com upgrades de capacidade do servidor.

Mais produtos deverão sair ao longo dos próximos meses, nomeadamente uma secção de artigos pedagógicos sobre Meteorologia e Climatologia, mais modelos, com o GEFS para previsão a longo prazo (384h), ICON e mais produtos em geral, e uma área de previsão por localidades.

A longo prazo também queremos criar uma secção de previsão/acompanhamento do clima, previsões a longo prazo com recurso a métodos estatísticos e dinâmicos, etc.

Este projecto tem sempre em conta a comunidade amadora, os entusiastas, os cientistas e os que em geral gostam ou necessitam de informações nesta área, portanto convidamos todos a verem o site, sugerir ideias, apontar bugs ou problemas, etc. Com a ajuda de todos conseguiremos ter um site cada vez melhor e teremos cada vez mais capacidade para investir em todas as vertentes deste projeto.

Aproveitamos para informar que ao longo deste ano deverá estar disponível o Plano de Mitigação e Adaptação ás Alterações Climáticas para o município de Vila Franca de Xira, cuja secção de avaliação e projeção climática foi elaborada pela nossa equipa, em coordenação com o CEDRU e o município. O nosso compromisso é com a ciência, o progresso e as pessoas.


----------

